# Perception Sport Caster 12.5 Angler



## dawg2 (Apr 26, 2012)

I bought a Perception Sports Pescador 12 and really liked it.  So I went to buy one for my wife...  BUT, came home with a Caster 12.5 Angler.  It came with two flush mount rod holders, a scotty swivel rod holder, 2 dry bags, an anchor w/rope, it holds 50lbs more, and it has extra cleats and tie downs the Pescador doesn't have.

It was $100 more than the Pescador, but had a gouge and a broken clip, so they marked it down $60.  SO for $40 more I got a boat with a lot of extras.  

SO I am curious if this one is as stable as the Pescador.  I don't think it will be as fast since it has a flatter bottom.  I hope it tracks good.

If anyone has one, let me know what you think about it.  It seems like a really nice yak.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 26, 2012)

Never paddled one, but I imagine it should be more stable and slower.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 26, 2012)

i paddled one years ago. only thing i remember is that with my 250 in it, the water gushed in through the scuppers.  this was in my early kayak years.  i would make sure you have scupper plugs if you weigh what i do. other than that, it was a nice boat from my recollection.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 26, 2012)

FERAL ONE said:


> i paddled one years ago. only thing i remember is that with my 250 in it, the water gushed in through the scuppers.  this was in my early kayak years.  i would make sure you have scupper plugs if you weigh what i do. other than that, it was a nice boat from my recollection.



What do you weigh?   I weigh around the same.

I was reading reviews and they all say put in the plugs or get wet.

Another board said buy a pool noodle and cut scupper plugs out of the noodle.  I thik I wil try it.  The Pescador gets you wet without plugs too.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 26, 2012)

yep, scared the mess out of me when it started flooding ! first SOT i ever sat in and it was eye opening at first. had to paddle a pretty good clip to get it to siphon out.   plugs would make a huge difference though. the pool noodle would probably work well.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 27, 2012)

FERAL ONE said:


> yep, scared the mess out of me when it started flooding ! first SOT i ever sat in and it was eye opening at first. had to paddle a pretty good clip to get it to siphon out.   plugs would make a huge difference though. the pool noodle would probably work well.



I remember the 1st time I sat in an "on top" yak.  I thought it was sinking


----------



## bird35 (Apr 27, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> I remember the 1st time I sat in an "on top" yak.  I thought it was sinking



Scupper plugs are not very expensive to buy.  I feel like I go faster and paddle easier with the plugs in and a dry kayak.  I have not really tested it but I much rather the plugs in.  I would leave them out in a situation where I was around a lot of boats and was afraid of getting swamped.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 28, 2012)

Ive got the Caster 12.5 Angler. Have been very satisfied with it. Got it on clearance at Dicks afew years ago. Came with a nice seat, anchor and rope in a nice bag, a Scotty mounted rod holder and 2 flush mounted rod holders. Only "negatives" is Im a fairly big boy and its low to the water so in a chop some spray will come over the front and there is no drainage in the seat. Seems easy to paddle and tracks fine. Very stable, I can turn around sideways (carefully) and hang my legs in the water and fish. Friends with yaks costing twice as much arent catching any more fish than me although they do stay drier. Overall Im very happy with it. The dog seems comfortable too (see avatar)
Have had trouble finding a plug that fits good since the scupper is more egg shaped than round. Will try the noodle idea.


----------



## duckbill (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a Caster 12.5 also.  It's a great kayak for the money.  It does sit rather low and it needs a drain hole under the seat.  The low sides allow some splash over in choppy water, but it doesn't catch as much wind.  I'm only 170 and I get some water in thru the scupper holes, but not bad.  I cut a piece of Armaflex insulation for the scupper hole.


----------



## ronmac13 (Apr 28, 2012)

Go to Walmart and buy the foam practice golf balls. It's like 12 for 48 and they work great. I've used them in my ok trident 13, perception pescador 12, and pelican castaway 10.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 28, 2012)

bird35 said:


> Scupper plugs are not very expensive to buy.  I feel like I go faster and paddle easier with the plugs in and a dry kayak.  I have not really tested it but I much rather the plugs in.  I would leave them out in a situation where I was around a lot of boats and was afraid of getting swamped.





ronmac13 said:


> Go to Walmart and buy the foam practice golf balls. It's like 12 for 48 and they work great. I've used them in my ok trident 13, perception pescador 12, and pelican castaway 10.


I took one of our foam pool noodles and cut it up into scupper plugs.  Kids went crazy that I cut up their toy, but it worked great



WaltL1 said:


> Ive got the Caster 12.5 Angler. Have been very satisfied with it. Got it on clearance at Dicks afew years ago. Came with a nice seat, anchor and rope in a nice bag, a Scotty mounted rod holder and 2 flush mounted rod holders. Only "negatives" is Im a fairly big boy and its low to the water so in a chop some spray will come over the front and there is no drainage in the seat. Seems easy to paddle and tracks fine. Very stable, I can turn around sideways (carefully) and hang my legs in the water and fish. Friends with yaks costing twice as much arent catching any more fish than me although they do stay drier. Overall Im very happy with it. The dog seems comfortable too (see avatar)
> Have had trouble finding a plug that fits good since the scupper is more egg shaped than round. Will try the noodle idea.





duckbill said:


> I have a Caster 12.5 also.  It's a great kayak for the money.  It does sit rather low and it needs a drain hole under the seat.  The low sides allow some splash over in choppy water, but it doesn't catch as much wind.  I'm only 170 and I get some water in thru the scupper holes, but not bad.  I cut a piece of Armaflex insulation for the scupper hole.



I took it out today.  It has lower sides and it sits lower in the water than the Pescador, so it does let water in the sides and over the bow in a wake.  It also makes for a wet ride due to the seat placement.  The Pescador is a lot faster than the Angler on open water.  It tracks really well and I do like it.  I am going to put up a pros and cons thread comparing the two.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 29, 2012)

wow, how much DO yall weigh?? 
yall might be over-rating your yak,,,

I was on the River yesterday in my Mainstream for a few hours, and my butt didn't even get wet.
Now, when you float for 6-8 hours, you will get wet, don't care what you're in.
I put the scupper plugs in the seat, and leave the ones out towards the front.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 29, 2012)

*i wouldn't get one,,,*

gonna see if I can post a pic of plain vs, "tricked out",,, 
She's now a fishing machine,,,,

Seriously  yall, water shouldn't be coming over the sides!


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Lawnmowerman said:


> wow, how much DO yall weigh??
> yall might be over-rating your yak,,,:rofl


From the looks of it I was about your size when I was born
Nice fish!


----------



## Randy (Apr 29, 2012)

In the early days of SOT kayak design, designers did not worry over some water being in the cockpit.  In fact some like the OK Drifter which was really designed as a SOT to play and paddle in and through the surf in was actually designed to sit low in the water with your rear at or a little below the water line for stability.  It wasn't until later when fishermen started complaining about wet butt syndrome that manufacturers started making yaks that had a dryer ride.  There was a time when if you complained about a wet rear you we laughed at.  Kind of like the latest fad of standing.  There are still many who feel standing is not necessary nor even desirable in most kayak fishing situations.  Yet that is the first question I get about kayaks now "Can you stand in it?"
Most kayak manufacturers now design pretty dry rides as long as you stay in the "half the weight capacity" design factor.  Of course some manufacturers have even resolved that issue by raising the seats but that brings in other issues just as standing does.  These older designs you guys are talking about are based on the earlier base design of assuming it is a wet sport and you don't mind getting wet.  Yes plugs can help but then you have the issue of what happens with water that comes over the side?  If the boat is plugged that water can't go out.  Johnson Outdoors has even resolved that issue now with a scupper plug that is a one way valve.  It allows water out but not in.


----------



## crackerdave (May 4, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> What do you weigh?   I weigh around the same.
> 
> I was reading reviews and they all say put in the plugs or get wet.
> 
> Another board said buy a pool noodle and cut scupper plugs out of the noodle.  I thik I wil try it.  The Pescador gets you wet without plugs too.





WaltL1 said:


> Ive got the Caster 12.5 Angler. Have been very satisfied with it. Got it on clearance at Dicks afew years ago. Came with a nice seat, anchor and rope in a nice bag, a Scotty mounted rod holder and 2 flush mounted rod holders. Only "negatives" is Im a fairly big boy and its low to the water so in a chop some spray will come over the front and there is no drainage in the seat. Seems easy to paddle and tracks fine. Very stable, I can turn around sideways (carefully) and hang my legs in the water and fish. Friends with yaks costing twice as much arent catching any more fish than me although they do stay drier. Overall Im very happy with it. The dog seems comfortable too (see avatar)
> Have had trouble finding a plug that fits good since the scupper is more egg shaped than round. Will try the noodle idea.





ronmac13 said:


> Go to Walmart and buy the foam practice golf balls. It's like 12 for 48 and they work great. I've used them in my ok trident 13, perception pescador 12, and pelican castaway 10.



Just wad up a grocery store plastic bag,and stuff it in the scuppers of your choice.

I was on the River yesterday in my Mainstream for a few hours, and my butt didn't even get wet.
Now, when you float for 6-8 hours, you will get wet, don't care what you're in.
I put the scupper plugs in the seat, and leave the ones out towards the front.[/QUOTE]

That's exactly what I do in my Mainstream "Kingfish." It's been all I need in a 'yak for seven years now. Do they not make them any more? I heard they closed up shop.


----------



## bird35 (May 4, 2012)

I looked at the one-way (let water out but not in) scupper plugs online.  They look like they are only $8.00.  As I lose,
misplace, or break my current scuppers I may try the fancy ones.


----------

